# Dallas Police Station Attacked



## Marauder06 (Jun 13, 2015)

BREAKING:  One or more assailants roll up to a Dallas police station in an armored van, spray a bunch of bullets, throw a couple of pipe bombs, and then try(unsuccessfully) to flee.

Suspect claims he did it in part because police "labeled him a terrorist."

Thank goodness no LE personnel were hurt. 

http://www.havokjournal.com/nation/...ed-with-automatic-weapons-and-an-armored-van/


----------



## AWP (Jun 13, 2015)

B.A. Baracus approves, accomplice loves it when a plan comes together.


----------



## Dame (Jun 13, 2015)

So far it looks like it was just one guy and (big happy grin) a police sniper got him. Well done.

ETA: Pipe bombs in the van were exploded by police as well.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 13, 2015)

The first device they found apparently had an anti-lift feature, as it blew up when the robot picked it up (guess why we have robots).  The other devices were probably BIP'd in the van.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 14, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> The first device they found apparently had an anti-lift feature, as it blew up when the robot picked it up (guess why we have robots).  The other devices were probably BIP'd in the van.



Is that indicative of some kind of training in explosives or could any schmuck do it with a bit of thought?


----------



## x SF med (Jun 14, 2015)

SpitfireV said:


> Is that indicative of some kind of training in explosives or could any schmuck do it with a bit of thought?



think about where this site lives...  then think about access to Dark Net...  ask the Boston kids where they found their 'plans'...  before that there were 'banned books' that still exist, in print and electronic formats.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 14, 2015)

x SF med said:


> think about where this site lives...  then think about access to Dark Net...  ask the Boston kids where they found their 'plans'...  before that there were 'banned books' that still exist, in print and electronic formats.



Yes I'm aware of all that however I wasn't sure if actually building the thing required some kind of taught skills.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 14, 2015)

I knew that stuff in middle/high school although I was using it for configuring stuff for boy scouts.... yes, our capture the flag games were pretty intense. We broke out the 1950's boy scout handbook I had and built "stalk suits" aka ghillies...

Dark net is overrated.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 14, 2015)

SpitfireV said:


> Is that indicative of some kind of training in explosives or could any schmuck do it with a bit of thought?



Any Joe Blow with some foresight could come up with the idea.  I'd have to see pictures and an X-ray of the device before I could speculate about his skill in the exact art and subtle science that is bomb making.

*Paraphrasing Harry Potter this early?   Damn, I'm good.*


----------



## Brill (Jun 14, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> The first device they found apparently had an anti-lift feature...



Nasty little buggers.  Our dog handler found many an IED in AF and apparently the local bomb maker was taking notes of your recovery techniques only to leave a little surprise.  Luckily our Afghan embeds found the addition and acted accordingly.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 14, 2015)

FUCK CNN!!!

http://www.mediaite.com/tv/cnn-anchor-refers-to-dallas-gunmans-actions-as-courageous-and-brave/


----------



## Grunt (Jun 14, 2015)

She is stupid...nothing more to say about that clown.


----------



## RetPara (Jun 15, 2015)

Glad no one except the dumbass was killed.  

If he was doing cookbook bombs; he didn't follow the instructions very damn well.  You can tell by the bullet impacts on the police cars (pics on the web) that he was shooting high, probably in the spray and pray marksmanship technique.


----------

